# Köder aus England



## Tino

Hallo

Mich interessieren auch andere Köder zum Brandungsangeln,als nur der Wattwurm und eventuell mal nen Tobiasfisch.

In englischen Shops kann man gefrostete Krabben (gehäutete), verschiedene Muscheln und Tintenfische und riesige Wattwürmer kaufen.
Die liefern auch nach Deutschland, nur weiss ich nicht ob die hier auch gefroren ankommen oder ob dann nur Matsche im Paket ist.

Vielleicht weiss ja jemand ob da funktioniert oder hat schon mal dort selbst was bestellt.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Ansgar Ragentor

*AW: Köder aus England*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren....
@Tino: Hast Du 'nen Link?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Der interessanteste für mich war der hier 

https://www.crabnlug.co.uk/

leckeres Sortiment :vik:


----------



## grubenreiner

*AW: Köder aus England*

Wenns nur um Meeresfisch und Tintenfisch gehen würde könnt ich den hier empfehlen, aus D und zuverlässig.
Hat aber keine Muscheln/Krabben etc.
Zur engl. Adresse kann ich leider nichts beitragen. Wenn ich aber an meine Versanderfahrungen aus UK denke würde ich auf Matsche tippen ;-)

https://tz-terraristik.de/angeln/koderfische-und-andere-tiefkuhlware.html


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo Reiner

Da hab ich schon meine Sandaale bestellt.

Mir geht's ja um die weichen Krabben und das andere Zeugs, welches man hier nicht bekommt.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

http://www.onlinebaitsuk.co.uk/

Dieser soll auch nach Deutschland liefern.
Ich hab jetzt diese 2 Shops angeschrieben,wie sich das liefern nach Deutschland verhält,wegen Schnelligkeit und Verpackung nach Deutschland ,speziell für gefrostete Köder.

Mal sehen was die sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Köder aus England*

Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was es in anglerfreundlicheren Ländern alles gibt..

Halt uns auf dem Laufenden, wie das ausgeht, bitte...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

im surfcasting-blog von dirk christiansen gab es dazu mal einen hochinteressanten artikel.
wenn ich mich recht erinnere, kamen die koeder hier in einwandfreiem zustand an.

der unterschied von dem hier erhaeltlichen tintenfisch und dem, was die da hinten als koeder (insbeondere "dirty squid") verkaufen ist der, dass der tintenfisch oft roh und unverarbeitet erhaeltlich ist, was der lockwirkung im wasser doch arg zutraeglich ist.

bin auch an deinen ergebnissen interessiert und freue mich auf dein feedback.

baits'r'us und ammo baits werden in UK foren immer als sehr zuverlaessige shops genannt.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Ich bleib da auf jeden Fall dran.

Unausgenommenen Tintenfisch bekomme ich auch hier in meinem Grosshandel, aber alles andere eben nicht.

Hast du vielleicht nen Link zu dem Artikel,44869 ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

das blog ist seit einiger zeit offline:

surfcasting-blog.de

falls es mal wieder online ist, kannst du den artikel ganz einfach ueber die suchfunktion finden.

dirk hat frueher auch mal ein surfcasting magazin aufgelegt und per mail versandt; ich meine, dass sich auch hierin der artikel befand.

da sich einige mitstreiter von dirk hier tummeln steigt vllt noch jemand ein, der das entsprechende PDF im zugriff hat.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Köder aus England*

Toll Jungs, dran bleiben!
DANKE!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

was uebrigens auch noch eine interessante groesse ist, sind die sich durch die kombinationen verschiedener koeder ergebenden moeglichkeiten, selektiver zu angeln.

dazu weiss ich, dass sie an der suedkueste englands bei dungeness die massenweise auftretenden wittlinge vom haken halten, in dem sie buendel von wattwuermern in tintenfisch einwickeln und dann mit reichlich elastik fixiert auf riesigen pennel rigs fischen.

koennte hierzulande auch eine alternative sein, wenn die nemos einen mal wieder allzusehr plagen ... 

bei interesse suche ich mal das youtube video raus, in dem die herstellung und praesentation der vorgenannten koedercocktails gezeigt wird.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Diese Ködercocktails oder auch BAITWRAPS genannt,hab ich mir schon angeschaut und schon kleinere Cocktails selbst gemacht. 

Miesmuschel-Wattwurm oder Wattwurm - Sardine, mit Elasticband eine herrlich zu werfende Sache.

Genau das möchte ich auch mal anbieten,für heimische Verhältnisse übergrosse Köder am Pennel-Rig anzubieten.

1. Grosse Dorsche schwimmen hier auch rum

2. kann man diese Cocktail auch viel länger im Wasser lassen

Soooo

Der erste Shop ( Online Baits.UK )  antwortete mir,dass sie nach Deutschland versenden und es zwischen 3-5 Tagen dauert,dazu waren sie sehr zuversichtlich ,dass alles einwandfrei ankommt,laut ihren Erfahrungen.
Surfcasting.de hat mir auch geantwortet und bestätigte mir ,dass die Köder in einem excellenten Zustand angekommen sind von dem obengenannten Shop.

Der Spass ist nicht billig,wegen Versand und Trockeneis.

Mal schauen wann ich mir die erste Lieferung zukommen lasse.
Möchte vorher noch ein paar Brandungsfreunde fragen,vielleicht möchte der ein oder andere ja was haben.

Werde natürlich weiter berichten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

anbei der youtube link zum zuvor angesprochenen video

ich fische uebrigens lieber 4/0 bis 6/0 circle hooks als pennel, als die im video gezeigten "J" typ haken


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*

Wir bestellen auf der Arbeit regelmäßig von der Insel und auch aus Übersee gefrorene Artikel - sprecht euch auf jeden Fall ab *wann und wohin* verschickt wird.
Manchmal kommt es besser an geschäftliche Adressen zu versenden, wenn dann wenigstens sichergestellt ist das das Paket angenommen wird.
Bei uns ist es schon öfter vorgekommen, dass Vollpfosten am Mi oder Do verschickt haben und das Trockeneis dann schön übers We auf der Poststelle verdampft ist, weil unsere Rezeption eben Sa nicht besetzt ist ... schon geil wenn dann ein paar tausend € im Eimer sind  Und bei der Kombination aus Squid & Co und beheizten Poststellen kann ich mir auch was schönes Vortellen 

PS: Hast du auf Wattwurm-Miesmuschel denn schonmal besser gefangen als auf Wattwurm solo? Ich konnte da bisher bei allen Versuchen absolut keine Verbesserung erkennen ... Und als "Stopper" pack ich mir lieber 'n halben Knieper auf die Hakenspitze, der hält dann doch besser bei mir.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo daci

Mein bestes Erlebnis zum Cocktail-Köder war an der West-Mole in Kühlungsborn.

Ich und mein bester Freund und Angelkumpel angelten bei recht ordentliche Brandung, aber das Wasser war schon grenzwertig kalt !!!!!!!!
Er ist auch ein sehr erfahrener Brandungsangeler und weiss was er da macht.

Kurz und gut-ich beköderte Wattwurm und halbgefrorene Miesmuschel und hatte oft nach 1-2 min. nen Biss mit nem schönen Dorsch in angenehmer Grösse.

Mein Angelfreund nüscht.Als ich 6-7 gute maßige Fische hatte ,hatte er grad mal 2.
Da gab ich ihm ein paar Miesmuscheln - rauf auf den Haken und keine 3 min. rumms und nen schöner Dorsch hing dran.

Das ging noch ne ganze Weile ,bis die Muscheln weg waren. dann hielten sich die Bisse in Grenzen,also kein Vergleich zu vorher.


Ich denke einfach,weil es kaum einer probiert,gibts auch kaum Erfahrungswerte.

Genau das will ich für mich herausfinden,denn in Sachen Köder oder Köderkombination , ist bei den hiesigen Brandungsangeln noch jede Menge Luft nach oben.

Ich lasse es mir auch zur Arbeit schicken,denn selbst wenn ich nicht da bin, wissen meine Kollegen das der Kram in den Gefrierschrank muss.
Das beruhigt schon mal sehr und ausserdem verschickt der englische Shop GRUNDSÄTZLICH nur Montags und laut seiner Aussage braucht das Paket 3-5 Tage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Danke für deine Erfahrung,dass man da unbeschwert bestellen kann,was die Kühlung betrifft und das dass Trockeneis ausreicht.

Squit bekomme ich sogar ganz,also NICHT ausgenommen, bei mir im Grossmarkt.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Köder aus England*

Spannend!!!!

Weiter berichten!!

Versuchen und ran!!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*



44869 schrieb:


> anbei der youtube link zum zuvor angesprochenen video
> 
> ich fische uebrigens lieber 4/0 bis 6/0 circle hooks als pennel, als die im video gezeigten "J" typ haken



Danke fürs Video.

Wäre schön wenn du näher auf die Hakengrösse und Hakentyp eingehen würdest.
Warum Circle Haken und warum diese Grösse?

Welchen Köder nimmst du, bei welchen Tiefen fischt du das Pennel-Rig???

Wenn du die Hakengrösse der Ködergrösse wegen so wählst, hats klick bei mir gemacht.


Da du wohl schon Erfahrung hast mit solch grossen Ködern,würde ich mich freuen wenn du etwas mehr preisgeben könntest.
Zum Beispiel wie gross ist solch ein Kombiköder wenn er mit Baitelastic gebunden wurde und welche Kombis verwendest du.

Danke schon mal |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

also bevor missverstaendnisse aufkommen - ich bin wirklich alles, ausser einem experten ... ;-)

ich kam, angeregt durch einen artikel im zuvor angesprochenen surfcasting magazin, sowie einem grossen, englischen seeangelforum darauf, es mal mit circle hooks zu versuchen.

zielsetzung:

- das verangeln kleiner fische moeglichst gaenzlich zu vermeiden

- das selbsthaken der fische zu optimieren

das alles geht mit den circle hooks recht gut. ich verwende lieber 'zu grosse' haken und fange dadurch 'nen fisch weniger, als untermassige fische zu verangeln.

am ende werden es meistens gamakatsu 'octopus' circle hooks in den groessen 1/0 bis 6/0 bzw die circle hooks von sakuma [sakuma.co.uk] an einem entsprechend kraeftigen stueck amnesia.

koeder sind bei mir meist (sommerangeln auf wolfsbarsch in der nordsee) kombi aus messermuschel und seeringelwurm, ggfs auch in kombination mit schnitten aus frischen fisch. peeler crabs habe ich noch nicht versucht, obwohl das zumindest phasenweise DER wolfsbarschkoeder sein soll.

zu gross koennen die koeder fast nicht sein ... ich habe wittlinge und woelfe gefangen, die in etwa so lang waren, wie der koeder ... und wenn man bedenkt, wie gross die maeluer der dorsche sind ... 

meistens mache ich es so, dass ich den koeder cocktail auf der koedernadel montiere und mit elastik abwickle, dann herunterziehe, auf den unteren haken ziehe, dann den oberen haken einziehe und das ganze dann separat auf jedem der haken mit elastik sichere.
fuer mich funktionierte das so sehr gut, wobei ich beim wolfsbarschangeln auch nie sonderlich weit werfen muss, sondern bloss quasi hinter die erste welle.

schau dir mal den youtube channel von "sandman's tackle time" an - er hat viele extrem gute videos und dich sollte besonders "cart bait" interessieren ... ;-)

https://www.youtube.com/user/SandmansTackleTime1/videos

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJDMjWJGfBE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kC2-r6fvAuI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evB8TnZeAEM

http://www.whitbyseaanglers.co.uk/cart-bait

http://www.onlinebaitsuk.co.uk/1Kg-Slab-of-Cart-Bait-272


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Klasse und vielen Dank Herr namenlos :q

Auch für die Videos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sandmans Tackle #6 hab ich auch schon sehr viel geguckt und diverse andere Videos.#6

Diese Videos haben auch angefixt neue Köderwege zu gehen.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo daci
> 
> Mein bestes Erlebnis zum Cocktail-Köder war an der West-Mole in Kühlungsborn.
> 
> Ich und mein bester Freund und Angelkumpel angelten bei recht ordentliche Brandung, aber das Wasser war schon grenzwertig kalt !!!!!!!!
> Er ist auch ein sehr erfahrener Brandungsangeler und weiss was er da macht.
> 
> Kurz und gut-ich beköderte Wattwurm und halbgefrorene Miesmuschel und hatte oft nach 1-2 min. nen Biss mit nem schönen Dorsch in angenehmer Grösse.
> 
> Mein Angelfreund nüscht.Als ich 6-7 gute maßige Fische hatte ,hatte er grad mal 2.
> Da gab ich ihm ein paar Miesmuscheln - rauf auf den Haken und keine 3 min. rumms und nen schöner Dorsch hing dran.
> 
> Das ging noch ne ganze Weile ,bis die Muscheln weg waren. dann hielten sich die Bisse in Grenzen,also kein Vergleich zu vorher.
> [...]


Ok - ich werds bestimmt nochmal probieren. 
Wir haben 1-2 Mal im zeitigen Frühjahr von der Seebrücke Kellenhusen Cocktailköder aus Miesmuschel-Watti probiert. Die Miesmuscheln war'n allerdings frisch und nicht gefroren - also Mittags gesammelt und nur mit Elastic als Bündel am Haken zu halten.
Wir konnten keinen wirklichen Unterschied +/- Miesmuschel feststellen und haben das Projekt daher aufgegeben. 
Ich bin aber auch gespannt auf weitere Berichte - was Alternativen zum Watti angeht ist D wirklich noch Entwicklungsland ... 
Grüße,
David


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Bei diesem Angeltag hat man eindeutig gesehen ,dass der Cocktail klar im Vorteil war.

Ich vermute mal,dass die gehäuteten Krabben (Peeler) und die Lugworms was bringen werden.

Lugworms hab ich mir schon bestellt,allerdings die in diesem Lugworm Öl.
Mal sehen ob das was ist.

Dann stelle ich mir noch ne Kombi aus Tintenfisch und Sardine vor,wobei der Squit als eine Art Mantel dient und die Sardine die ''Füllung''

Allerdings kann man eigentlich alles in den Tintenfisch einbringen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

4/0 und 6/0 Haken sind gekauft und am Wochenende werde ich mir Pennel Rigs bauen mit kurzen und auch längeren Mundschnüren.

Dann wirds hoffentlich etwas wärmer und es geht dann endlich los mit der Grossköderei.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*



Tino schrieb:


> 4/0 und 6/0 Haken sind gekauft und am Wochenende werde ich mir Pennel Rigs bauen mit kurzen und auch längeren Mundschnüren.
> 
> Dann wirds hoffentlich etwas wärmer und es geht dann endlich los mit der Grossköderei.



J-Hooks oder Circle?
Bin gespannt auf erste Ergebnisse!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*





Diese Haken nehm ich auch in 4/0 

Mit den Ködern aus England überlege ich , ob ich bis zum Herbst warte. 
Wollte dann ausreichend für eine Saison bestellen um die Frachtkosten niedrig zu halten und auch die Verpackung wird dann günstiger. 

Köder zum testen hab ich genug: Tintenfisch, Miesmuscheln,Sardine, Hering , Wattwurm und Tobse

3 kg. Sandaale kommen gefrostet nächste Woche. 

Vielleicht bestell ich nen kleinen Posten von den Krabben, sind aber zur Zeit nicht lieferbar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

na das nenne ich mal maennerhaken *g


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

:vik: klotzen nicht kleckern

deine Empfehlung,welche auch ,bei nem Tintenfisch mir Füllung ,auch Sinn macht.

Danke nochmal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

ich wuensche dir, dass das klappt und druecke die daumen.

freue mich auf updates, das ist mal ein richtig interessantes dingen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Danke dir

Bin auch schon richtig ungeduldig und warte das es endlich etwas wärmer wird. 

Gestern sind die in Öl eingelegten Lugworms eingetroffen und nächste Woche kommen die Sandaale. 

Muscheln, Squit und Sardinen hab ich noch im Froster.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*



Tino schrieb:


> Danke dir
> 
> Bin auch schon richtig ungeduldig und warte das es endlich etwas wärmer wird.
> 
> Gestern sind die *in Öl eingelegten Lugworms* eingetroffen und nächste Woche kommen die Sandaale.
> 
> Muscheln, Squit und Sardinen hab ich noch im Froster.


Darauf bin ich auch mal gespannt - Wattis zu konservieren oder gar am Leben zu halten ist ja bekanntlich nicht so einfach ... Wenn Öl da 'ne Alternative ist ...#6


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo Daci

Da sind die Engländer auch wenig weiter. 
Die frieren Lugworms in Zeitung ein und Shops verkaufen und versenden die. 
Die machen da auch irgendwas mit Sardinenöl,dass die Würmer nach dem auftauen nicht matschig werden.
Das Öl schützt die Zellstruktur vor dem platzen durch die Eiskristalle,schätze ich.

Dann gießt man heißes Wasser rüber und die Dinger sehen aus wie frisch gebuddelt.

Auf YouTube findest du genug Videos,da kriegst das staunen


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hey Tino, 
'tschuldige die späte Antwort.
Danke für den Tip - das sieht auf jeden Fall ziemlich interessant aus und könnte 'ne richtig gute Alternative zu frischen Würmern sein. Besonders wenns mal spontan losgehen soll, was ja leider bisher fast nicht möglich war.
Ich werd mich da auch mal schlauer machen!
Grüße,
David


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Köder aus England*

Und das klappt tatsächlich mit dem einfrieren?
Könnte man au hier erworbene  in öl einlegen und dann einfrieren ?
Oder klappt das nicht?;+


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hmm ... also ich hab mal kurz ein paar Seiten gelesen - es sieht so aus, als ob es zwei verschiedene Arten von "Lug worm" (=Watti) in England gibt. Black lug worm und blow lug worm. Die "Schwarzen" sind wohl gut einzufrieren, allerdings auch von Natur aus tougher und auch größer. Die Blow lugs sind wohl nicht so einfach einzufrieren, weil eben wesentlich fragiler.
Bleibt die Frage wie wohl unsere heimischen Wattis so druff sind?! 
Ich bin zwar Biologe, aber hab davon recht wenig Ahnung. Ich versuch die Tage mal mehr raus zu finden.
Grüße,
David


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Köder aus England*

Es wäre ja eine feine Sache, wenn an ende der Angel Tour die eventuell vorhandenen "Restbestände" nicht entsorgt werden müssten, sondern auf diese weise für später Gelegenheiten aufbewahrt werden könnten:vik:


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*

Das wär allerdings 'ne feine Sache. Und außerdem wärs echt goil 'nen kleinen Vorrat immer da zu haben, falls mal mal entweder sehr spontan los will oder (wie ich häufig) erst spät Abends anreisen kann - da muss ich meist auf den nächsten Tag warten um mir Wattis kaufen zu können...


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Köder aus England*

Genau so habe ich auch gedacht!
:m
Würde mir dann auch einen kleinen Vorrat anlegen wollen.


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Köder aus England*

moin...

etwas off topic aber:
hat @Rosi  nicht mal was von einsalzen
geschrieben in irgendeinem fred...??


ansonsten:
sehr interessant, dieser fred


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Das salzen hatte ich auch mal gemacht. 

Allerdings war die Lockwirkung, zumindest meine Erfahrung, schlecht. 

Für mich dadurch zu erklären, dass die Körpersäfte, die ja die eigentliche Lockwirkung haben, durch das Salz aus dem Wurm gezogen wird.


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Köder aus England*



> dass die Körpersäfte, die ja die eigentliche Lockwirkung haben, durch das Salz aus dem Wurm gezogen wird




yap...
das kann ich mir auch vorstellen...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Ich habs dann bleiben lassen.


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Köder aus England*

Moin Leude! 

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!


Ja es gibt 2 verschiedene Sorten Wattis! 

Der Schwarze Große oder Black Lug und den roten Kleinen! 

Die Schwarzen werden bis 30 cm lang und Fingerdick!

Es gibt auch Seeringler Monster von 30cm! Als Köder durchaus begehrte Ware hier an de Friesischen Küste! 

Wenn ihr sowieso Baitgumm benutzt würde ich zum Haltbarmachen einfrieren empfehlen! 

Von den kleinen Wattis immer 3 -5 Auf eine Mundschnur mit Haken wickeln und ab in die Truhe Hält am Haken als wenns frische wären und Fangen tun se auch! 

OK BISS die Tage 

HH


----------



## Herman Hummerich

*AW: Köder aus England*

Kleiner Nachtrag noch zum Thema Krabben! 

Wenn ich größere Flundern ausnehme kuck ich mir immer an was die so verspeist haben! Daunter sind im Herbst häufig kleine 2 € Stück große Strandkrabben, die , und jetzt wundert man sich, einen voll ausgehärteten Panzer haben! 

Bei uns gibts die Für unsonst unter den Steinen im Watt! 
Und das zu Hunderten! 

Vieleicht einfach mal ne kleine Reuse mit Fischabfall in die Ostsee hängen, ich könnte mir vorstellen das da auch einiges an Krabben zu holen ist! 

Reingehauen HH


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Die Wattis,welche man hier in den Angelläden kauft,kann man nicht so einfach einfrieren.

Das wird Matsche,schon selbst probiert.

Die Strandkrabben hier in der Ostsee,sind jetzt im tiefen,da in Strandnähe zu kalt.

Krabben stehen bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Einkaufsliste in England.
Da bekomm ich gehäutete Krabben als Frostware,dazu Black Lugworm und anderes Zeuch.


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Köder aus England*

Und wie bleiben die oder gefroren ? Vom händler zu dir?
Wer transportiert die?


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Köder aus England*



> gehäutete Krabben als Frostware,dazu Black Lugworm und anderes Zeuch.



klingt jut..

wundert mich, dass in D noch keiner auf die idee
gekommen ist...
(naja, england hat ja auch bedeutend
mehr "meer" vor der haustür..)


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Köder aus England*

Und angeln hat da einen ganz anderen Stellenwert.
Somit auch mehr Interessenten und Käufer....


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Köder aus England*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wie bleiben die oder gefroren ? Vom händler zu dir?
> Wer transportiert die?



Tippe mal auf Trockeneis

Gesalzene Wattwürmer/Ringler sind super als Stopper einzusetzen!


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Köder aus England*



Nick*Rivers schrieb:


> Tippe mal auf Trockeis
> 
> Habe mal gelernt, dass darf nicht jeder transprtieren, wäre zu gefährlich, da trockeneis gefrorener stickstoff ist.
> Weiß da jemand besser Bescheid?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Und wie bleiben die oder gefroren ? Vom händler zu dir?
> Wer transportiert die?



Transportieren tuts die Post und die Shpos in England versenden mit Kühlmittel Trockeneis und ner guten Verpackung.

Hab mit denen telefoniert und die haben mir zugesichert,dass es früh genug ankommt.
Haben schon Erfahrung mit dem versenden nach Deutschland.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Trockeneis ist gefrorenes co2 kein Stickstoff.

Stickstoff ist flüssig bei fast 200° minus


----------



## pennfanatic

*AW: Köder aus England*

Stimmt, hast recht!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hab ich immer... kriste echt Angst :q

Übrigens kamen gestern meine Sandaale an.

Da waren auch solche CO2 Packs mit drin.


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Nick*Rivers schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Tippe mal auf Trockeis
> 
> Habe mal gelernt, dass darf nicht jeder transprtieren, wäre zu gefährlich, da trockeneis gefrorener stickstoff ist.
> Weiß da jemand besser Bescheid?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Versenden mit Trockeneis ist generell erstmal kein Problem - und wenn, dann nicht deins sondern des Absenders.
> Meist kost' es halt ein wenig mehr und sollte bei fast jeder Logistikfirma als solche Sendung deklariert werden. Besonders bei empfindlichen Sendungen wird sonst noch jemand stutzig wenn 10kg aufm Paket steht welches nurnoch 500g beim Empfänger wiegt
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Köder aus England*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo Daci
> 
> Da sind die Engländer auch wenig weiter.
> Die frieren Lugworms in Zeitung ein und Shops verkaufen und versenden die.
> Die machen da auch irgendwas mit Sardinenöl,dass die Würmer nach dem auftauen nicht matschig werden.
> Das Öl schützt die Zellstruktur vor dem platzen durch die Eiskristalle,schätze ich.
> 
> Dann gießt man heißes Wasser rüber und die Dinger sehen aus wie frisch gebuddelt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auf YouTube findest du genug Videos,da kriegst das staunen




Frieren black lug worms.  Die gibt es nicht in der Ostsee.
Die brauchen einen hoeheren Salzgehalt. 
Einige nutzen Sonnenblumenoel zum Einlegen der Black lug.Allerdings muessen diese ausgenommen werden,  bevor diese eingelegt oder eimgefroren werden.

Die weichen Krebse sind Krebse im Haeutungsstatium. 
Man kann durch zufuhr von waermeren Salzwasser und Suesswasser die harten Krebse zum Haeuten bekommen.man muss diese fuer paar Stunden in ein Scale legend die beleuchtet ist. Das Wasser waermt such auf und die half bedeckten Krebse pumped Luft unter ihre Schale und bilden dann eine weiche Haut darunter.

Die Gefahr ist das die Krebse Stephen. Deshalb hoechstens alle 12 Stunden dance I'm Aquarium mit starker Pumped. WASSERTEMPERATUR NICHT HOEHER ALS 15 grad


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt,gehts am nächsten Wochenende in die Brandung.

Da werde ich verschiedene Köder ausprobieren und ich überlege ernsthaft,ob ich mir überhaupt Wattwürmer kaufe.



Diese kleinen Dinger ,für das Geld ist schon grenzwertig. 
Beim letzten Mal waren die nichtmal Fingerlang und dann 23 Cent das Stück.
Ausserdem bezweifle ich .dass die Lockwirkung überhaupt so gegeben ist,als bei ausgewachsenen Würmern.
4-5 Stück brauchte ich pro Mundschnur und ich fing nicht einen Fisch.

Ich hoffe das mein Unterfangen ein positives Ergebnis bringt,so dass man auf Wattwürmer garnicht mehr angewiesen ist.

Werde dann natürlich ausführlich berichten welche Köder und Ködercocktails ich verwendete .
Fotos werd ich auch machen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Köder aus England*

Bin seeeeeeehr gespannt.
Bedanke mich bis jetzt und freue mich auf den Bericht!!!


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Was meinst du wie ich gespannt bin,Thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Köder aus England*

umso besser ;-)
Fotos wären auch schön ;-))


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Auf jeden Fall kommen Fotos von den Ködern und auch hoffentlich von den Fängen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Köder aus England*



tino schrieb:


> auf jeden fall kommen fotos von den ködern und auch hoffentlich von den fängen.


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Skott

*AW: Köder aus England*

Viel PETRI für dein Experiment, Timo#6#6#6


----------



## Bellyboatangler

*AW: Köder aus England*

Frische sandaale bekommst beim Fischer. Frag mal nach oder sag denen das du 20 cent fuer einen bezahlen wirst. Haben immer  paar als Beifang


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Zur Zeit fangen die keine Sandaale.

Zu kalt wohl. 

Hab aber gefrostete im Internet bekommen.

Wenn die wieder welche fangen, hole ich gleich genug und vakumiere die gleich zum einfrieren.


----------



## Dennis_Amgelfreun

*AW: Köder aus England*

Könnte man die Köder wie Muscheln und Krabben auch zum Walleransitz mitnehmen? Was denkt ihr, beißt da was oder sind die Waller eher scheu gegenüber den Ködern weil sie sie nicht kennen?

MFG Dennis


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo Dennis

Ich denke ,dass diese Köder auf jeden Fall dem Waller schmecken.

Nur wird das Problem sin,dass sich auch andere Fische für diese Köder interessieren werden.

Gereifter Tintenfisch ist doch ein Topköder für Wels und für andere Fische eher uninteressant.

Wenn du dazu noch Fragen hat's,bitte ich dich ein eigenes Thema aufzumachen !!!!!!!!

Dieser Tröt  soll sich um Alternativköder in erster Linie beim Brandungsangeln ,drehen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo an alle Gespannten

Leider kann ich die nächsten Wochen nicht zur Ostsee und mein Vorhaben durchführen. Heute wollte ich ja los,hab extra frei genommen. 
Wind und Wellen sind excellent und dann kommt die Nachricht,dass die Auslandsbaustelle Ägypten,vorgezogen wurde und ich schon am Sonntag fliege.

ICH KOTZE DERMAßEN AB,DASS KANN SICH KEINER VORSTELLEN.

Dazu kommt,dass ich nach der Baustelle in Ägypten nur ein paar Tage zu Hause bin und dann nach Dubai muss.

So eine ******** verdammte :r:r:r


Vielleicht hat es ja einen anderen neugierig gemacht und er versucht es vor mir. 
Ansonsten muss ich warten bis ich wieder Zeit habe.


----------



## bootszander

*AW: Köder aus England*

Ja die einen haben zu viel arbeit und die anderen zu wenig.
Was für ein glück das ich jetzt rentner bin?


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: Köder aus England*



Tino schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Gespannten
> 
> Leider kann ich die nächsten Wochen nicht zur Ostsee und mein Vorhaben durchführen. Heute wollte ich ja los,hab extra frei genommen.
> Wind und Wellen sind excellent und dann kommt die Nachricht,dass die Auslandsbaustelle Ägypten,vorgezogen wurde und ich schon am Sonntag fliege.
> 
> ICH KOTZE DERMAßEN AB,DASS KANN SICH KEINER VORSTELLEN.
> 
> Dazu kommt,dass ich nach der Baustelle in Ägypten nur ein paar Tage zu Hause bin und dann nach Dubai muss.
> 
> So eine ******** verdammte :r:r:r
> 
> 
> Vielleicht hat es ja einen anderen neugierig gemacht und er versucht es vor mir.
> Ansonsten muss ich warten bis ich wieder Zeit habe.


Job geht vor - aber Du kommst ja wieder zurück.
Ehre des "ersten Versuches/Berichtes" gebührt natürlich Dir..


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Nur einen Tag später und ich hätte ruhigen Gewissens der Familie gegenüber,fahren können. 

Aber nein,der Kunde will uns früher da haben. Dann sitzen wir da rum,weil wir keine Teile aus der Turbine bekommen. 

Alles schon oft genug gehabt.

Das ist die grösste Schei§§e #q#q#q


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*

Klingt exzellent - da ist gute Stimmung vorprogrammiert.
Ich werd erst gegen Ende April in die Brandung kommen ...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Das sag ich dir ,daci.

Für nix da hin düsen und inne Röhre gucken.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

So Leute 
Bin seit letzten Donnerstag wieder in Deutschland.

Heute kamen meine neuen zweiteiligen Brandungs Ruten für den Off the Ground Wurf.

Die können bedeutend mehr ab mit schwereren Ködern.

Freitag geht's dann endlich ans Wasser um dann Endlich die anderen Köder zu testen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

interesse halber - welche ruten hast du dir zugelegt?


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Die Pontos Talon Z Caster 

Hab von ihm schon 2 Titan Procaster.

Das sind dreiteilige Ruten die bis in die Spitze sehr straff ist.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

danke!

viel glueck btw beim testen der koeder. bin echt gespannt.


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Köder aus England*

yap...

berichte mal,wie es gelaufen ist...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo

Das angeln hat viel,Spaß gemacht und das hantieren mit den Ködern ebenfalls. 
Brandung und Wind waren fantastisch, nur hatten wir fast Vollmond und natürlich eine STERNEN KLARE Nacht.

So wurde es dann dunkel und der erste Fisch war gleich ein herrlicher Dorsch von 55 cm, gefangen auf Sardine-Miesmuschel
Dann kam sehr viel später noch ne gute Flunder dazu, aber das war es  dann mit Fisch.

Es war so hell, dass man fast keine Lampe bräuchte, einfach Mist. 

Fotos hab ich von verschiedenen Ködern und Köder Cocktails gemacht, lade die auch hoch, sobald mein WLAN wieder geht.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

[


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*


----------



## Greenmile1

*AW: Köder aus England*

wie war den der ganze ablauf vom bestellen bis liefern ?
und´w welche küder hast du genau gehabt 
bist du zufrieden mit der ware 
danke für deine antworten im vor aus lg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

das liest sich doch prima.

danke fd bericht und die fotos.

"sardine-miesmuschel" ist doch auch ne neue sorte von ben & jerry's, oder?


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Köder aus England*

danke für die fotos

sieht ja "legger" aus, die auswahl....

leider kannte ich das mit dem mond auch von ner woche voher,
plus ententeich.

zwei mal bis 23.00 geangelt 
bisse: 2 kleine flundern...


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Aus England kam bisher nur die zwei Lockstoffe und die eingelegten Konservierten Lugworms.

Sardine und Miesmuscheln und auch die kleinen Tintenfisch bekomme ich hier im Großmarkt.

Sandaale kamen von einem deutschen Internetshop 

Ich werde das auf jeden Fall weiter machen und zum Herbst bestelle ich gehäutete  Krabben und die Lugworms aus England


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Der Dirk Christian vom surf Casting blog bestellt schon seit einiger Zeit in England und hat nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## hans albers

*AW: Köder aus England*

ah.. okay...

wo haste die sandaale bestellt..???


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Tz  Terraristik heisst der Shop, glaub ich.

Gib mal Sandaale ein, da findest die Seite schon


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*

Astrein, sieht doch richtig appetitlich aus dein Ködertisch!
Bin gespannt auf erste Tests bei guten Bedingungen. Ich werd in der nächsten Wcohe das erste mal in diesem Jahr in die Brandung kommen ... mal schauen ob es was zu melden gibt.
Grüße,
David


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Ich will versuchen ab Donnerstag frei zu bekommen, dann geht's zur Ostsee und weiter mit den Ködern. 

Wo willst du denn hin, daci?


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*

Ich werd 'ne Woche Familienurlaub in Prerow machen - tagsüber spazieren und den Lütten bespaßen und Abends entweder von der Seebrücke Prerow auf Platten/Hornfisch/Hering oder an den Weststrand auf Platte/Dorsch.
Ich werd mich wohl auf herkömmliche Köder beschränken ... Watti, Ringler und je nach Verfügbarkeit Tobse - mal sehen.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Dann viel Spaß und viel Fisch


----------



## daci7

*AW: Köder aus England*

Besten Dank - dir auch so!
... und selbst wenn nichts beißt werd ich eben meine "neuen Gebrauchten" einweihen - Ick freu ma!
:m


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Mit nem bischen Glück komm ich Donnerstag hin. 

Da kann ich mit meinen neuen Zweiteilern weiter OTG werfen üben.


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo Tino,
 bei deinen Köderbildern hängt der Haken in den Baitclips so gelangweilt schräg runter. Ist das nur Zufall, oder liegt das am Foto ?

 Kleiner Tipp:
 Kennst du die "Gemini SRT Springs" Federn ?
 Die sind eine gute Abhilfe dagegen und haben auch noch weitere Vorteile:
 - Der Haken mit Köder liegt enger an der Hauptschnur und flattert beim Einwurf weniger rum.
 -Beim Auslösen wird der Haken durch die Feder vom Baitclip weggezogen und es entsteht dann auch etwas Abstand zu dem Clip. So kann der Haken dort bei Strömung sich auch nicht versehentlich wieder verklemmen (Auftriebsperlen schützen davor nur bedingt).
 - Die Mundschnur des Hakens ist auch sehr viel einfacher zu knoten, da man durch die Feder die Länge nicht so ganz genau einhalten muß.

 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo Ralf 

Jetzt hab ich es auch gesehen. 

Da war der Haken verklemmt. 

Ich nehme nähmlich die SRT Federn bei Montagen die für Weite gebaut werden. 

Donnerstag fahr ich wieder zur Ostsee , da teste ich weiter.


----------



## derbroesel

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo Tino was bitte sind SRT Federn ?
Gruß Werner


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Das sind Federn , welche unter dem Wirbel der Mundschnur gesetzt werden. 
Diese Federn halten die Mundschnur auf Spannung beim Wurf 

Google einfach nach SRT Federn , dann weißt du was ich meine


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

SRT springs braucht man nicht, wenn man unten 2-3 kilo blei in den rutenteilen hat .... damit beschleunig man dermassen, dass man nur noch den ueberschallknall beim werfen hoert, da flattert nix mehr.


----------



## Ra.T

*AW: Köder aus England*



44869 schrieb:


> SRT springs braucht man nicht, wenn man unten 2-3 kilo blei in den rutenteilen hat .... damit beschleunig man dermassen, dass man nur noch den ueberschallknall beim werfen hoert, da flattert nix mehr.



Hallo 0815 oder 4711 ?
Gerade dann machen die Federn Sinn.
Wenn der Köder dem vollen Luftstrom oder Luftreibung ausgesetzt wäre, würde dieser sonst bei der Beschleunigung anfangen zu braten und es kämen nur noch "frittierte Wurmsticks" im Wasser an.
Beim Einschlag ins Wasser sieht man dann eine Dampffontäne und weiß, dies war wohl etwas zu heiß. :m
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Köder aus England*

Moin Tino, 

hast du mittlerweile Erfahrungen sammeln können? Was hast du bestellt? War es fängig?

Ich werde nach jahrelanger Abstinenz wieder in der Brandung angreifen und bin sehr an Alternativen zum Wattwürmer und Ringelwurm interessiert.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Ich hab jetzt folgende Sachen als Köder.

Hering, Sardinen, Tintenfisch und Miesmuscheln 

Den Tintenfisch bekomme ich im Grossmarkt und da nehme ich die ungeputzten. 
Füllen kannst du ihn mit allen obengenannten Ködern und auch Wattwurm.
Mit Baitelastic gut umwickeln und eventuell mit Lockstoff pimpen.

So ein präparierter Köder halt locker ne Stunde, ist er beim einholen noch ok, einfach nochmals mit Lockstoff spritzen. 

Lockstoffe nutze ich 3, ein Wattwurmkonzentrat und ein Konzentrat aus gehäuteter Krabbe und als dritten, Sardinen Öl.
Die beiden Konzentrate hab ich aus der Bucht und das Sardinen Öl hab ich in Frankreich bestellen müssen.
Das war echt ein Krampf, dass zu bekommen.

Alle 3 riechen echt angenehm und hauen ein nicht um., wie andere Konzentrate.

Diese Saison werde ich verstärkt die Lockstoffe ausprobieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Köder aus England*

Danke  Tino, das hört sich interessant an. Werde ich auch mal im Hinterkopf behalten, wollte zuerst mal mit Tobse und  Muscheln probieren.  Also eine Rute klassisch beködert,  eine alternativ, so kann ich die Fängigkeit besser einschätzen.

Petri


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Viel Erfolg dabei Frank


----------



## Nick*Rivers

*AW: Köder aus England*

Gibt es bereits erste Erkenntnisse zum Thema „Selektivität“?
Mich würde interessieren, ob man mit den doch relativ großen Ködern die Babydorsche umgehen kann? 
Gerade iin Verbindung mit Circle Hooks sollte das doch klappen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Köder aus England*



Tino schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg dabei Frank



Danke Tino, ich werde berichten.


----------



## Tino

*AW: Köder aus England*

Hallo Nick
Drauf beissen werden manche von den kleinen auch.

Sind aber mit den großen Haken viel schonender zu lösen.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Köder aus England*

übrigens habe ich heute im Kaufland gefrorene, unbehandelte Sardinen "entdeckt" und ne Tüte eingesackt ,
 3,3 € lassen problemlos probieren


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Köder aus England*



angler1996 schrieb:


> übrigens habe ich heute im Kaufland gefrorene, unbehandelte Sardinen "entdeckt" und ne Tüte eingesackt ,
> 3,3 € lassen problemlos probieren



Der Lidl hat oft auch Sardellen, ebenso wie der Real.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Köder aus England*



Testudo schrieb:


> Der Lidl hat oft auch Sardellen, ebenso wie der Real.


 
 bevor ich die aus dem Arzgebirg gen Küste karre:q
 lohnt sich das?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Köder aus England*



angler1996 schrieb:


> bevor ich die aus dem Arzgebirg gen Küste karre:q
> lohnt sich das?



Wattwürmer und Seeringelwurm bringen mehr Fisch, aber es scheint so zu sein, daß andere,  größere Köder größere Fische bringen.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Köder aus England*



Testudo schrieb:


> Wattwürmer und Seeringelwurm bringen mehr Fisch, aber es scheint so zu sein, daß andere, größere Köder größere Fische bringen.


 
 Jut, gegen große Fische habe ich nichts:q
 Ich werde das auf jeden Fall über Sylvester testen, mal schauen ob man damit an Gamel Poel nen Fisch hervorlockt.


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Köder aus England*

Das Zeug hält nicht am Haken. Weitwürfe überstehen die nicht und zerfallen manchmal schon beim Aufziehen. Evtl. hilft Gummischnur.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Köder aus England*

Gruß ins Vogtland#h
 Mir ist das Grundprinzip schon  klar, hering habe ich vor Jahren schon mal dran gehabt. Ich wollte nur mal hören, was andere dazu meinen bezüglich Erfolg
 Zu ehemals ESDA wegen des Fadens habe ich es nicht weit, muss also nicht Damen belästigen:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887

*AW: Köder aus England*

Mit Baitelastc oder Fingerverband halten selbst Miesmuscheln kräftige Würfe aus. Und was so verführerisch duftet findet immer einen Abnehmer.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Köder aus England*



Testudo schrieb:


> Mit Baitelastc oder Fingerverband halten selbst Miesmuscheln kräftige Würfe aus. Und was so verführerisch duftet findet immer einen Abnehmer.



esda stellte Damenstrumpfhosen her ( vor langer Zeit, wurden u.a. gen "Westen geliefert)
heute gibt es den Faden namens Baitelastik in Handarbeitsgeschäften , da gibst das zum Bruchteil.
Fingerverband ist schon mal gut , danke .Daran hab ich nicht gedacht, schafft Platz für größere Happen
Immer schön das es Helfer gibt, deshalb hatte ich das Thema auch nochmal hoch geholt Erfahrungen sind immer gut,
Ich hab das damals mit den Heringen nie bis zu Ende gedacht , ( vor allem war das Juni und Krabben, aktuell steht Sylvester an)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078

*AW: Köder aus England*

Weiche koeder einfach in tintenfisch einwickeln, dann die "wurst" mittels baitloader auf ein pennelrig montieren, feddich.
Haelt dem wurf und kleinfischen stand und gibt eine schoene duftwolke unter wasser ab.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Köder aus England*

Danke
 hast du eventuell Link zu Baitloader?


----------



## NaturalBornFisher

*AW: Köder aus England*

Ein Bait Loader läßt sich sehr einfach in wenigen Minuten selber zurechtbiegen, aus einem ca. 30 cm langen VA Draht oder noch  besser einer beliebigen Ködernadel.

Bei YouTube unter "Bait Loader" gibt's dazu englische Anleitungen...

Gruß, Carsten


----------



## buttweisser

*AW: Köder aus England*

Und Gruß zurück ins Erzgebirge. Das vermute ich zumindestens. 

Natürlich auch an alle anderen "Sardinentester".

Ich habe Sardinen und Sardellen bis jetzt erst zweimal probiert. Einmal davon in der Brandung und zwar mit ein deutlichen Niederlage gegen Watt- oder Ringelwurm. So ca. 8:0 für die Würmer. Es waren aber auch keine Dorsche da, sondern nur Platte.


----------



## angler1996

*AW: Köder aus England*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Und Gruß zurück ins Erzgebirge. Das vermute ich zumindestens.
> 
> Natürlich auch an alle anderen "Sardinentester".
> 
> Ich habe Sardinen und Sardellen bis jetzt erst zweimal probiert. Einmal davon in der Brandung und zwar mit ein deutlichen Niederlage gegen Watt- oder Ringelwurm. So ca. 8:0 für die Würmer. Es waren aber auch keine Dorsche da, sondern nur Platte.



Naja die Richtung stimmt#h
ne Nullnummer gab das nicht, berauschend warn die Fänge auch nicht

Dem Herrn oben drüber
Carsten -Danke, unter Videos habe ich nicht geschaut.
Sieht vernünftig aus das Teil, Edelstahldraht liegt beim mir altem Bastler immer rum


----------

